# Best bridge (a.k.a superzoom) camera - budget £300



## sumimasen (Oct 11, 2011)

I was looking at the Lumix FZ100 but there seems to be a concerning number of complaints that its CMOS sensor performs horribly in low-light situations. Results in a lot of noise.

I'd use it mostly for holidays and also semi-pro photos of friends and family.  What do Urbanites use/recommend?


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 11, 2011)

I got a pentax dsl for not much more than that.  Like 50 quid more.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

All relatively cheap super zoom cameras are going to perform fairly averagely in low light because of the limitations of their uber-lens. The FZ100 is certainly one of the better super zooms - in fact it's my choice!
http://www.wirefresh.com/panasonic-lumix-dmc-fz100-our-king-of-the-superzooms-for-the-summer/


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I got a pentax dsl for not much more than that. Like 50 quid more.


I bet you didn't end up with a camera with a 24x 25-600mm optical zoom for £50 more though!

The FZ100 sells for around £290
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...mp=1634&creative=6738&creativeASIN=B003WOKU5G


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 11, 2011)

editor said:


> I bet you didn't end up with a camera with a 24x 25-600mm optical zoom for £50 more though!



true


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm the Fz100 doesn't seem to have a lot of competition does it!


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 12, 2011)

Saying that, I'm now reading that the FZ47 - an older and cheaper model - actually produces better images! Confusing! 

If I understand correctly, the compromise is between having the bells and whistles of the Fz100 versus the image quality of the fz47.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2011)

There's not going to be a huge difference at this level, just a re-jigging of compromises.


----------

